# wiring furnace transformer



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you have an electrical meter? Line is where the high voltage goes in. Once that's there I'd test the other terminals to make sure 24 volts is coming out, the load side.

Line is the feed, load is the work being performed from the said feed. In this instance it's a step down 120 volt to 24 volt tranny, 24 volts being the load.


----------



## jasonbaur (Oct 26, 2012)

Ya the line is ok not sure why the old transformer finally gave out. Anyhow ya my best guess is the top 2 ports are the 24v and com, the bottom is the 120v and com, no idea if it matters left or right or right to left I hate how they aren't labeled specifically.

thanks.



Doc Holliday said:


> Do you have an electrical meter? Line is where the high voltage goes in. Once that's there I'd test the other terminals to make sure 24 volts is coming out, the load side.
> 
> Line is the feed, load is the work being performed from the said feed. In this instance it's a step down 120 volt to 24 volt tranny, 24 volts being the load.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

black/white wires use to 120v

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As long as you connect the 120 volt to the 120 volt terminals, it doesn't matter which wire goes where. Its just a coil of copper wire wound around an core.


----------

